# Any experience with chief aj quick point



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Has any of you guys have any experience with the quick point by chief aj for hunting? How does it perform?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lots of info on hunting slings in the hunting section.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hi JDavid...welcome to the forum.

I have a couple of Chief AJ frames. They are good frames....not the most expensive nor the best looking, but they will get the job done. Unless you are used to pulling very heavy bands or tubes, stay away from the black tubes that he has as an option. The red tapered tubes are fairly light to pull and have plenty of zip for target shooting.

For just a little more money, look into Wingshooter's RH rotating head frame in the vendors section. It's similar in that it will take tubes or flats, and is a much better slingshot.

If you are looking for something that will shoot arrows, then I have to again sent you to Wingshooter...his off the shelf frame is excellent.

Todd


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Hi JDavid...welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have a couple of Chief AJ frames. They are good frames....not the most expensive nor the best looking, but they will get the job done. Unless you are used to pulling very heavy bands or tubes, stay away from the black tubes that he has as an option. The red tapered tubes are fairly light to pull and have plenty of zip for target shooting.
> 
> ...


Why stay away from the black bands? I am looking for a slinghot to use for small game and shooting possums. How about the scout by flippinout? Is it good for hunting?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You can make just about any frame good for hunting or target shooting....it's all in the bands you use. The black bands are extremely heavy to pull and don't give the best speed. You would be better off using flat bands or some looped Chinese tubes. You will get the same or better speed and less pull.

I have no real complaints about the frames, but many of the vendors here make better frames...and they look better as well.

The Scout is an excellent frame. I have several of those as well. The scout will take any type of band or tube that you can think of and is just about indestructible. It fit's 90% ++ of all hands and styles of shooting. And Nathan is a top notch guy....he stands behind his products and is one of the fastest shippers you will ever deal with.

Todd


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> You can make just about any frame good for hunting or target shooting....it's all in the bands you use. The black bands are extremely heavy to pull and don't give the best speed. You would be better off using flat bands or some looped Chinese tubes. You will get the same or better speed and less pull.
> 
> I have no real complaints about the frames, but many of the vendors here make better frames...and they look better as well.
> 
> ...


What bands will be good for small game hunting with the scout? Also what other frames that are good?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

In my opinion..with the Black Tubes on chief's AJ Frame..you got to be godzilla or a real he man to pull those 40# bands

from what other people have been using I have read in different sections for Bands or Tubes is about 10 to 12 lbs pull weight

to kill small game plus using like 44 cal lead ball ammo ..would have great impact damage for the kill....

slingshot frames are pretty much what you choose to use...

Gray wolf gave you some good information... wingshooter rotating head sling shot...check out a few video's..Mr Treefork is

excellent with the rotating slingshot...there are a few more members who shoot a rotating head slingshot....( I can say for my

self) I do not have one at this time....Best to you..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I would recommend checking this out:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Take a look through the vendor section and in the 'for sale by individual' section for some great frames.

The bands are the tough part...it's very much an individual thing as to band or tubes...what kind of bands...single or doubles. Add to that the difference in draw length. If you have a long draw, such as a floating anchor point, then you can use some lighter pulling bands and get some great results. Do some reading in the hunting section...a lot of members have posted the setups they use, and many of them have had great results.

Todd


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> In my opinion..with the Black Tubes on chief's AJ Frame..you got to be godzilla or a real he man to pull those 40# bands
> from what other people have been using I have read in different sections for Bands or Tubes is about 10 to 12 lbs pull weight
> to kill small game plus using like 44 cal lead ball ammo ..would have great impact damage for the kill....
> 
> ...


If you are able to pull the 40lb pound, would it be great for hunting? Also with the rotating head, do you hunt with yours?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please post hunting questions in the Slingshot Hunting Forum.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Please post hunting questions in the Slingshot Hunting Forum.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

What is the advantage of a rotating head slingshot? I was thinking that it wouldnt be as accurye beause it rotates.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi JDavid71!

A rotating head ensures perfect alignment of the frame, bands and pouch for every shot. This means:

1. you are less likely to get fork hits because of a bad release

2. no matter how you hold the handle, the forks are always in line with your pouch

3. no hand slap

I think it is a really cool frame, although i don't own one. The Scout is super tough but alignment may be an issue for newbies.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

What do you think of the pocket predator hatchcock target sniper? Is it a good platform for hunting? Also what about the lil ranger or the paladin?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Anything from Bill Hays at Pocketpredator.com will work very well for hunting. The HTC is a great frame, though more suited to bigger hands. He does have a smaller version for those of us with smaller hands that need a narrower grip. For shooting gangster style, it's a very comfortable frame, even with heavier hunting bands

Bill has a bunch of videos showing what his frames are capable of doing. They are worth checking out. https://www.youtube.com/user/MasterBillHays

Todd


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> Anything from Bill Hays at Pocketpredator.com will work very well for hunting. The HTC is a great frame, though more suited to bigger hands. He does have a smaller version for those of us with smaller hands that need a narrower grip. For shooting gangster style, it's a very comfortable frame, even with heavier hunting bands
> 
> Bill has a bunch of videos showing what his frames are capable of doing. They are worth checking out. https://www.youtube.com/user/MasterBillHays
> 
> Todd


What if you hold it halfway to a gangsta style? You know like its in between fully sideways and a straight up and down. Would the htc be still good hold then?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hold it however you feel comfortable. Slingshots are an individual thing...there is no one way to do anything. Everyone has to find out what will and won't work for themselves. The only way to know if it will work is to try it. Pick a frame or two and see. If you don't like them, try something else. There are people that to out and cut a fork off of a tree and use that to hunt with and put food on the table regularly. Part of the fun of this sport/hobby is trying new things. You will know when you find that perfect combination of frame and bands...it just feels right.

Personally, I don't hunt anymore because of health reasons. But if I were to go after small game, right now I would take my polymer HTC (smaller size) or my Target Dragon...both are similar in grip and style. I'm not sure what bands I would use as I don't shoot lead ammo enough to have a band set worked out for it. A search for hunting setups would give me a good place to start.

Todd


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

I shot ChiefAJ slingshots with arrows and balls. I even fish with them too. But it really boils down to practice, practice, practice. Any old fork will do!

But I do love my stainless steel ChiefAJ frame with the folding arm brace. Enjoy what you have and shoot till you drop


----------

